# Back to back $20s



## rotocub (Apr 30, 2016)

First two trips of the day.

One was an older gentleman using Uber for the first time....a short $5 ride to the airport. $20 tip.

Very next trip....young guy wanting to stop at the store for cigs....said "I'll throw you a 20 spot for the trouble".

One hour, $50.

Got 3 more tips in the next 4 trips as well. 

Wondered how I ended up in the twilight zone.


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

Congrats! If I had that kind of luck with tips I'd be driving a lot more


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

what kind of signage do you have in your car?


----------



## rotocub (Apr 30, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> what kind of signage do you have in your car?


No real signage....just a tip box with "Thank you" on it.


----------

